# [Widget]vos écrans dashboard



## ebensatis (7 Mai 2005)

Vous avez surement commencé à garnir vos écrans de tout un tas de widgets que vous utilisez le plus. Je propose de mettre ici les screenshots de ce que ca donne, histoire de voir les widgets les plus populaires.


----------



## tungchao (8 Mai 2005)

Quels sont les noms des widgets que t'as mis ?


----------



## ebensatis (8 Mai 2005)

sans compter ceux de apple, il y a :
ilorem (génère du texte latin pour faire du maquettage en PAO)
day in history (donne les grand événements de l'histoire le jour choisi)
allo cine qui vien ttout droit des forums mac ge
air traffic control qui donne l'état et les info des réseau wifi a portée
uptime qui donne comme son nom l'indique ...
moonphase qui donne la phase actuelle de la lune plus des info calendrier astronomique
battery status affiche la charge de la battery
capture qui permet de faire des capture d'écran paramétrables

non affichée mais utilisée  occasionellement, j'ai aussi
countdown calendar : donne le temps restant jusqu'a une date donnée
type cast : prévisualisation et info des polices de caractère


----------



## Yip (8 Mai 2005)

Attention capure de 266 ko 

Donc sur l'écran de mon Alu 12", dans l'ordre de gauche à droite et de haut en bas :

Le traducteur fourni par Apple,
L'horloge mondiale fournie par Apple,
miniDropper (clone de Tetris),
minipatience (réussite),
la calculatrice fournie par Apple,
le calendrier d'Apple toujours avec en dessous :
le widget Allociné de balooners ,
le widget de capture d'écran,
météo, en version francisée,
wikipédia (affichage du résultat dans le widget  ),
pages jaunes/pages blanches en français avec en dessous :
le widget iTunes d'Apple.


Ouf !  :rose:


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Mai 2005)

Moi j'ai rajouté la Hula girl que j'ai convertie en Hula Homer :love: (site d'Apple)

Puis j'ai installé aussi un détecteur de réseaux WiFi  

Je rajoute petit à petit mais je cherche des widgets utiles


----------



## noz (8 Mai 2005)

Moi j'aimerai bien savoir où trouver le moonphase ... C'est très utile, et sur les dashboards apple il y en a bien un, mais beaucoup moins joli que celui mentionné trois posts plus haut...


----------



## p4bl0 (8 Mai 2005)

Salut !!

C'est pour savoir : le traducteur, il marche bien ? et aussi : il pèse combien, en Ko ??

P.S.: C'est une bonne idée les captures d'écran Dashboard


----------



## redX (8 Mai 2005)

Pour le traducteur, c'est systran... Ce qui fait que ça marche plutôt bien. On traduit des phrases en entier, grammaire incluse. Il faut comptez 5 à 10 secondes pour le résultat ^^.

For the translator, it is Systran... With the result that it goes rather well.

Per il traduttore, è Systran... Con il risultato che va piuttosto bene.

???????????????????Systran... ???????????? (il fait anglais vers jap: edit -> le forum prend pas les caractères jap   )

Seul défaut, le widget plante inopinément assez souvent ...

J'adore


----------



## NightWalker (8 Mai 2005)

Voila mon bureau...


----------



## ZePoupi (8 Mai 2005)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Donc sur l'écran de mon Alu 12", dans l'ordre de gauche à droite et de haut en bas :
> 
> Blahblahblahblah...
> 
> Ouf !  :rose:



Arf!  Naheulbeuk, trop bon çà!  :love:


----------



## redX (8 Mai 2005)

Mon dash pour l'instant,

peu de widget tierce (seulement snake  :mouais: )

Le carnet d'adresse est encore vide ^^ (vivement un tel bluetooth...)


----------



## ebensatis (8 Mai 2005)

le widget quii donne les phases de la lune s'appel en fait dashPhoon et se trouve ici http://www.dashboardwidgets.com/showcase/showcat.php?cid=41


----------



## r e m y (9 Mai 2005)

je cherche une mini base de données en widget... quelque chose genre Carnet d'adresse mais dont on puisse modifier les rubriques (par exemple pour constituer une base de numéros de séries, ou un livre de cave....), dans le but de remplacer "Souvenir"


----------



## Yip (9 Mai 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> je cherche une mini base de données en widget... quelque chose genre Carnet d'adresse mais dont on puisse modifier les rubriques (par exemple pour constituer une base de numéros de séries, ou un livre de cave....), dans le but de remplacer "Souvenir"





Au boulot !


----------



## r e m y (9 Mai 2005)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Au boulot !


 
Qui se lance?

POur info (ça en motivera peut-être certains), si un widget de ce type sort en shareware, je suis prêt à investir 15 à 20 Euros....


----------



## jahrom (9 Mai 2005)

Bonne idée de post 

Voici mon dashboard :


----------



## maiwen (9 Mai 2005)

Jahrom, c'est quoi le widget du traffic de paris (je pense que c'est bien ça) que tu as là ? je l'avais jamais vu celui-là et il est susceptible de m'intéresser


----------



## Malow (9 Mai 2005)

Mes miens.... :love:


----------



## jahrom (9 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Jahrom, c'est quoi le widget du traffic de paris (je pense que c'est bien ça) que tu as là ? je l'avais jamais vu celui-là et il est susceptible de m'intéresser



Si je ne me suis pas trompé, je te l'ai envoyé par mail.


Sinon il se trouve *ici*


----------



## Kr!st0f (10 Mai 2005)

Tout ce qu'il y  de plus banal en ce qui me concerne.

En taille réelle


----------



## sokh1985 (10 Mai 2005)

Bon bah voici mon Dashboard :


----------



## Balooners (10 Mai 2005)

Très marrant ça, je vous fais ça entre 12h et 14h


----------



## sokh1985 (10 Mai 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Très marrant ça, je vous fais ça entre 12h et 14h



Quoi ça?  :mouais:


----------



## Caddie Rider (10 Mai 2005)

okay alors moi j'ai en plus, un chtit widget qui m'annonce via satellite les precipitations sur la Suisse, un autre de south park (qui au passage ne sert strictement à rien ....  ), le fameux day in history...

Par contre j'ai installe celui de quicktime, ms il veut po marcher


----------



## Balooners (10 Mai 2005)

sokh1985 a dit:
			
		

> Quoi ça?  :mouais:




Ben ça ...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Mai 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Ben ça ...



Plus impressionnant encoreest le nombre affolant d'applications dans le Dock de Balooners !


----------



## Balooners (10 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Plus impressionnant encoreest le nombre affolant d'applications dans le Dock de Balooners !



On est modo de logiciels ou on ne l'est pas ...


----------



## bouilla (10 Mai 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Ben ça ...
> 
> ​



Ah il veut nous narguer avec son widget macgé ! 

Autrement, je vois que ton widget conversion est sur devise, moi lorsque je laisse en arriere plan sur devise comme ça, il me bouffe la moitié de mon proc, ça le fait uniquement avec devise, pas toi ? :hein:


----------



## Balooners (10 Mai 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Ah il veut nous narguer avec son widget macgé !



 



			
				bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Autrement, je vois que ton widget conversion est sur devise, moi lorsque je laisse en arriere plan sur devise comme ça, il me bouffe la moitié de mon proc, ça le fait uniquement avec devise, pas toi ? :hein:




En fait, je vais je vérifier via le moniteur d'activité et non, il prend 0% de processeur. Essaye peut être de vider les préférences.


----------



## Yip (10 Mai 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Ah il veut nous narguer avec son widget macgé !




Eh oui c'est quoi ce widget MacG hein !   

et ces pages jaunes, j'en ai 2 différents mais aucun n'a ce look exactement (ou il y a eu une mise à jour ?)   

Tonton Baloo st'eupl !  :love:


----------



## Balooners (10 Mai 2005)

En fait, ce qui se passe ce passe c'est que ce n'est pas l'officiel donc, je ne le diffuse pas. 

Pour le Widget des PJ, c'est un ancien qui a été mit à jour, il ne ressemble plus à ça du tout, je suis en train de regarder le code pour voir où il y avait un problème


----------



## vampire1976 (11 Mai 2005)

Le mien ici :


----------



## maiwen (11 Mai 2005)

et mon mien :


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Mai 2005)

Maiwen, il me faut le liens pour ton desk, il est genial...... 

et c'est quoi ce widget qui donne la pochette d'itunes.....?  

merci...........


----------



## maiwen (11 Mai 2005)

le wall est là 
et le widget ici


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Mai 2005)

merci, comme d'hab............

et  Baloo....joli ton widget....  
     , je sais pas si tu as vu le dock de Nightwalker, mais il cherche a te faire concurrence.....


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (21 Mai 2005)

Yop
voilà mon dashboard

Le widget pages jaunes/blacnhes m'intéresse beaucoup !


----------



## blackmoumoune (21 Mai 2005)

Ok ca n'a rien à voir avec le sujet, mais la fenêtre au premier plan (derrière Dashboard) de DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD n'a rien à vir avec mes fenêtres finder à moi...
Tu as installé quelque chose de particulier pour retrouver ce skin? Moi 'ai encore les fenêtres de Panther, est-ce normal?

EN touc cas, voilà mon Dashboard de moi:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (21 Mai 2005)

blackmoumoune a dit:
			
		

> Ok ca n'a rien à voir avec le sujet, mais la fenêtre au premier plan (derrière Dashboard) de DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD n'a rien à vir avec mes fenêtres finder à moi...
> Tu as installé quelque chose de particulier pour retrouver ce skin? Moi 'ai encore les fenêtres de Panther, est-ce normal?
> 
> EN touc cas, voilà mon Dashboard de moi:



Ceci gràace a shapeshifter


----------



## iCed (5 Juillet 2005)

sokh1985 a dit:
			
		

> Bon bah voici mon Dashboard :





Le petit calepin me plaît bien. Où puis je le trouver (ou comment s'appelle-t-il ???) merci !


Euh... mon Dashboard :


----------



## sokh1985 (5 Juillet 2005)

C'est "this day in history" il me semble bien


----------



## iCed (5 Juillet 2005)

non non je parlais de celui qui rappelle les exams (entre autre) dsl mais merci quand meme


----------



## sokh1985 (5 Juillet 2005)

Bah je sais plus j'ai fait une clean install hier, mais cherche du côté de dashboardwidgets.com


----------



## chokobelle (8 Novembre 2005)

hop


----------



## jojoleretour (8 Novembre 2005)

voici le mien


----------



## gratteur-fou (8 Novembre 2005)

Voici mon dashboard


----------



## gratteur-fou (8 Novembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> voici le mien



Par contre tu ferais mieu de noircir le numéro de portable d'Adrien  (les petits malins sont partout)


----------



## jojoleretour (9 Novembre 2005)

gratteur-fou a dit:
			
		

> Par contre tu ferais mieu de noircir le numéro de portable d'Adrien  (les petits malins sont partout)


 pas grave tant que c'est pas le mien, edit j'ai changé
:rateau:





ou deuxieme avec le fond d'ecran en animation grace a Desktop Movie Player X, que je met de temps en temps ( merci nightwallker)


----------



## kisco (9 Novembre 2005)

et hop !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Novembre 2005)

et hop


----------



## cameleone (12 Novembre 2005)

Première partie : sur le 17 pouces externe






[/URL][/IMG]

Deuxième parie : sur le 12 pouces du iBook






[/URL][/IMG]

Bon, l'annuaire ne semble plus fonctionner...


----------



## cameleone (12 Novembre 2005)

Première partie : sur le 17 pouces externe





Deuxième parie : sur le 12 pouces du iBook





Bon, l'annuaire ne semble plus fonctionner...


----------



## kisco (12 Novembre 2005)

et ça te bouffe pas tout tes 768mo de ram tous ces widgets ? ils sont toujours tous ouverts comme ça ?


----------



## cameleone (14 Novembre 2005)

Pas trop de soucis de mémoire, non... Des soucis de Cpu, par contre... R2ToDo (affichage des tâches d'iCal) bouffait allègrement à lui tout seul 50% (et en faisait consommer pas mal à iCal également), World Clock entre 10 et 12 %, et iTunes pour Dashboard une dizaine également. Ceux-ci virés, ça va mieux !


----------



## JPTK (14 Novembre 2005)

cameleone a dit:
			
		

> Première partie : sur le 17 pouces externe
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Je vois que vous stockez vos images via imagehack, mais vous n'utilisez apparemment pas le widget, très pratique pourtant


----------



## cameleone (14 Novembre 2005)

Je ne connaissais pas. Un lien ?


----------



## JPTK (28 Novembre 2005)

cameleone a dit:
			
		

> Je ne connaissais pas. Un lien ?




Oui ICI


----------



## cameleone (28 Novembre 2005)

Merci... en fait, comme un grand, je suis allé chercher moi-même l'info (ce que j'aurais du faire sans même demander) et le widget a été téléchargé depuis un petit moment. Mais... fonctionne pas chez moi...! Quant j'y dépose une image, il mouline un long moment, sans résultat.


----------



## chokobelle (28 Novembre 2005)

cameleone a dit:
			
		

> Merci... en fait, comme un grand, je suis allé chercher moi-même l'info (ce que j'aurais du faire sans même demander) et le widget a été téléchargé depuis un petit moment. Mais... fonctionne pas chez moi...! Quant j'y dépose une image, il mouline un long moment, sans résultat.



Idem.

Je l'ai eu longtemps, mais depuis 2 mois je dirais, impossible de le faire marcher, malgré des installations/désinstallations, enlevage de préférences, ect...


----------



## JPTK (28 Novembre 2005)

Oui je l'ai pas dit mais chez moi non plus il fonctionne pas, mais sinon il est top !  :love: 

Il fonctionne plus depuis la 10.4.3 en fait, sinon il avait toujours bien fonctionné, je leur ai pas encore signalé.


----------



## cameleone (28 Novembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Oui je l'ai pas dit mais chez moi non plus il fonctionne pas, mais sinon il est top !  :love:



 Il serait encore plus top s'il fonctionnait...


----------



## JPTK (28 Novembre 2005)

cameleone a dit:
			
		

> Il serait encore plus top s'il fonctionnait...




Oui mais voilà je me suis dit que c'était temporaire et que ça vous empêchait pas de le mettre de côté en attendant une maj ou je sais pas quoi


----------



## Caddie Rider (4 Décembre 2005)

Moi ca fait 2 bons mois qu'il ne marche pas...dommage car c'etait vraiment sympa comme widget


----------



## JPTK (4 Décembre 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Moi ca fait 2 bons mois qu'il ne marche pas...dommage car c'etait vraiment sympa comme widget




BOn tu écris avec moi à ImageShack pour leur dire ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (4 Décembre 2005)

je n'utilise pas bc dashboard ...
j'aime bien le widget countdown...
le widget meteo est completement faux!
de dashboard et spotlight ,C ce dernier que je trouve indispensable et qui me fait oublier panther...
je ne pourrais pas m'en passer!
comme panther a apporté exposé,tiger a apporté spotlight...
dash board est peu utile a mon gout...


----------



## JPTK (4 Décembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> dash board est peu utile a mon gout...



Oui on dit tous ça avant d'avoir trouvé les 2-3 gadgets qui vont bien et qui deviennent indispensable. Après il est probablement loin d'être indispensable, mais quand même, plus ça va et plus je me dis que c'est moi qui croyais que...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (4 Décembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Oui on dit tous ça avant d'avoir trouvé les 2-3 gadgets qui vont bien et qui deviennent indispensable. Après il est probablement loin d'être indispensable, mais quand même, plus ça va et plus je me dis que c'est moi qui croyais que...



peut etre ,mais G plein de widget dedans,je les utilise pas...
peut etre un jour...
mais franchement ,spotlight C génial...plus besoin de fouiller :5 lettres maxi et on retrouve n'importe quoi !
a quand un widget spotlight?


----------



## JPTK (5 Décembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> mais franchement ,spotlight C génial...plus besoin de fouiller :5 lettres maxi et on retrouve n'importe quoi !



Oui surtout n'importe quoi d'ailleurs


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Décembre 2005)

J'essaye de garder l'espace au milieu libre comme ça ça me permet de d'y placer des widgets lorsque j'en ai besoin occasionnellement.


----------



## JPTK (7 Décembre 2005)

Pour le widget ImageShack, laissez un commentaire ici afin qu'on ait peut-être une maj


----------



## chokobelle (8 Décembre 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> J'essaye de garder l'espace au milieu libre comme ça ça me permet de d'y placer des widgets lorsque j'en ai besoin occasionnellement.



Hello 

T'as fait comment pour avoir le carnet du decompte des jours en français?


----------



## daffyb (8 Décembre 2005)

tu le traduis toi même


----------



## chokobelle (8 Décembre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> tu le traduis toi même



Euh oui mais comment?  

Je parle du "days until" qui est chez moi par défaut, je vois pas d'entrée pour le changer. Faut que j'aille fouiller dans les ressources ou chai pas quoi?


----------



## daffyb (8 Décembre 2005)

cadeau


----------



## chokobelle (8 Décembre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> cadeau



_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à daffyb._  

Merci beaucoup en tout cas


----------



## Tangi (14 Décembre 2005)

Mon mien ici...


----------



## vampire1976 (20 Décembre 2005)

Désolé j'ai cherché j'ai pas trouvé, c'est quoi le logiciel pour fixer les widgets de dashboard sur le bureau ? merci


----------



## pim (20 Décembre 2005)

Tu veux parler du mode développeur ? Ce mode qui permet de prendre un Widget avec la souris, et de le laisser en permanence sur le bureau ?

Un petit lien vers un Widget qui permet d'activer ce mode. Le Widget n'a pas à être ouvert en permanence, une seule fois suffit. Il y a aussi une commande à taper dans le terminal, qui fait la même chose.


----------



## vampire1976 (20 Décembre 2005)

heu non, je parle d'un logiciel qui s'intallait en haut dans la barre des manus et dans lequel on choisissait le widget qui aussitôt se mettait sur le bureau ... pas konfabulator, bien dashboard...


----------



## kisco (20 Décembre 2005)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> heu non, je parle d'un logiciel qui s'intallait en haut dans la barre des manus et dans lequel on choisissait le widget qui aussitôt se mettait sur le bureau ... pas konfabulator, bien dashboard...


il s'agit d'Amnesty, mais il n'est pas gratuit : 20$


----------



## sylko (27 Septembre 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Pour le widget ImageShack, laissez un commentaire ici afin qu'on ait peut-être une maj



La version 1.1 est dispo


----------

